# Large Scale Clubs in Crossville, Nashville, or Knoxville?



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for a contact with the large scale clubs in Crossville, TN, Nashville, TN, and Knoxville, TN. I know these groups have been active in the past. If you participate in one of these three clubs, please e-mail me.


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Ted, I'm in the Crossville MRC and live in knoxville, and I know for a fact the crossville club is still going strong, but I have yet to meet up with the knoxville crew yet..


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck on "one of the three" listed there. Even after buying an item off of one of their officers on eBay and being told I would be put on the mailing list, still no contact, no luck. 

But my construction goes on.....lone wolf......


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

DarkTalon, 
I sent you a private message.


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

Who is doing the Christmas Model Train layout at the University of TN garden......I heard about it this morning and went to the university of tn garden web site.  It is opening 26 Nov. until 4 Jan I think....www.ut.garden.tennessee.edu      We plan on going to see it when we are in Sevierville for Christmas....


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

That would probably be the Knoxville Area Model Railroad club, crossville is a bit too far removed for doing such..


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
Be sure to plan to come to Dalton for the Big Southeast Garden Railroad Show next May 1-2. It is going to be BIG! Also, Three Rivers Rambler is a nice train ride in Knoxville. I don't know if they will operate when you are in the Knoxville area or not, but check them out.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the link to the Three Rivers Rambler Train in Knoxville: 
http://www.threeriversrambler.com/ChristmasExpress.htm 
Ride the train and see the model railroad all at one time!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark Furhman is doing the UT layout. I have seen his work at the Knoxville Home & Garden Show and it is SPECTACULAR, so don't miss this display!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I have inquired with the club in Nashville several times myself and have recieved nothing that resembled their interest in my joining their club. They could use some organization and people skills in my opinion. I have been thinking of getting in touch with the Crossville guys though as they actually seem to exist.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Engineercub, 
I have visited the Crossville layout at the mall and they seemed to really be interested in trains AND PEOPLE! I think you will enjoy that group. I would join if closer. But by all means, attend the Southeast Garden Railroad Show in Dalton next May 1-2.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 11/29/2008 2:10 AM
I have inquired with the club in Nashville several times myself and have recieved nothing that resembled their interest in my joining their club. They could use some organization and people skills in my opinion.


Glad I am not the only one. 

I even had one guy at 100 Oaks about 3 or so years back try and talk me OUT of joining until I have a completed railway.

I have been told about 3-4 times that I would be contacted about their meetings.....

Such support for the hobby, but then how many other large metropolitan areas like Nashville have no real hobbyshops?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 11/29/2008 4:38 AM
Engineercub, 
I have visited the Crossville layout at the mall and they seemed to really be interested in trains AND PEOPLE! I think you will enjoy that group. I would join if closer. But by all means, attend the Southeast Garden Railroad Show in Dalton next May 1-2.


A friend in Cookeville looked into them once. He said it was an interesting and active group, mostly retiree Yankee half-backs (Florida to hot, Rustblet too cold). I have yet to catch them open (my fault) but they have some interesting layouts in Crossville at the mall.


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, since I seem to be spokesperson for the Crossville guys on here so far, lol, I'd like to say we'd love fo you all to stop by and check us out, we're open to the public Fridays 12-4, Saturday 10-5, and Sunday 1-4. Our website is: http://www.crossvillemrc.com/ there are some older photos of the layouts and such on there, as well as some photos of member's layouts. I'm one of the younger members, at 23, so I'm trying to be more proactive in helping the group get some more publicity. If you all need any more information, just let me know and I can go through the channels and help you out if possible.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good, the 1.5 hour drive is the only catch, may have to try and get to a meeting sometime.


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, i'm in knoxville and part of the crossville club so it's a bit of a drive for me too, but even if i wasn't in the club, it's worth at leat one trip to see.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
I'll second Darktalon's statement that the Crossville's layout is worth the trip!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the Mrs, two kids and I tried to catch it on the way back from Athens, but it was closed. 

However, I am up that way frequently for work.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the information Darktalon, I was just up that way recently to photograph the trestles along the Franklin Industrial Railroad. Since I am going to be building my own for the outdoor layout soon I wanted some hands-on research, so to speak. It was a little less than 2 hours from home so I certainly couldn't make every meeting, but would love to visit you guys sometime. And Ted, I actually put in my bids for vacation for 2009 and hopefully will get the first week of May off to go to Dalton for that Southeast Garden Railroad Show. I hope I get that week. There's a good chance for me as I have 10 years of seniority ^^ If I go I hope to meet you there. Is it pretty big? Thanks. 
-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, it is vacation bid time for CSXT, I just got off the phone with a friend putting his in. 

Franklin Limestone (ex TC) would make an intersting theme for a garden RR.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Engineercub, 
The May 1-2 show in Dalton was originally in Perry (for the last 3 years) and hosted by Aristo-Craft Trains. A new promoter has taken up the show (he does the Heart of America Large Scale Show for the last 2 years). It is stricktly large scale. There are currently two Florida clubs, a live steam track, our Georgia Garden Railway Society's layout and hopefully a Tennessee group or two bringing operating layouts. Several BIG dealers are coming along with several smaller mom and pop specialty type dealers. The GA bunch will host a banquet with guest speaker and door prizes on Friday night AND a selfguided layout tour on Sunday. Yes, it is a BIG show, so please plan to be there. I will be there for sure! 
Tenneessee Valley Railroad will host Thomas that same weekend. Bring the kids!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow! sounds great! I should bring some of my locos just in case. I have been talking with people in the area about starting a G-scale club around the Murfreesboro/Nashville area. There are some G-scale guys in Nashville but their club seems to have disbanded. They never have seemed interested in new recruits ever since I first made contact with them in about 1999. I sent an application/request for joining their club and got nothing back but a vague e-mail of a meeting that was forwarded to all members. It didn't specify whether or not I was accepted or welcome to the club. I took that as a lack of interest for the 3rd time and have given up on them. Personally, I'd rather be a part of an all-scales-welcome club that doesn't seem so us-versus-them in demeanor. I've went to a T.C.A meeting in Nashville with the O-scale guys, they were so friendly and informative about things. They welcomed me to join them and start a G-scale following. I may just do that, they really liked my USA Trains GP9, GP38-2, and SD40-2. 
If anyone around the Nashville/Murfreesboro area has G-scale and/or is interested in starting a club, let me know. It would be great to do things with the Crossville guys on occasion too.\
-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Will- 

I am in the process of completing my railway slowly, even slower since it looks like we have a real winter this year.... There are a few LS operators here in town that I have communicated with or bought stuff from via eBay. 

There is the TCA show coming up on the 13th at the Nashvegas Fairgrounds, there is some LS stuff there (or at least there was last year). I and a few others I know are planing to go.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Great spule! My friend Charles (who is my conductor at CSXT) and I are planning to go to the show on Dec. 13th. He is into O-Scale but lately has become very fascinated with G-scale after seeing my USAT locos. I'm hoping there is a large LS following this year. I have spoken with a few people from the TCA and am going to join soon. Charles and I are also thinking of going to the show in York PA, which is near where I am from. Nashville's TCA has some great members. They have helped me out alot.


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 12/02/2008 7:13 PM
Wow! sounds great! I should bring some of my locos just in case. I have been talking with people in the area about starting a G-scale club around the Murfreesboro/Nashville area. There are some G-scale guys in Nashville but their club seems to have disbanded. They never have seemed interested in new recruits ever since I first made contact with them in about 1999. I sent an application/request for joining their club and got nothing back but a vague e-mail of a meeting that was forwarded to all members. It didn't specify whether or not I was accepted or welcome to the club. I took that as a lack of interest for the 3rd time and have given up on them. Personally, I'd rather be a part of an all-scales-welcome club that doesn't seem so us-versus-them in demeanor. I've went to a T.C.A meeting in Nashville with the O-scale guys, they were so friendly and informative about things. They welcomed me to join them and start a G-scale following. I may just do that, they really liked my USA Trains GP9, GP38-2, and SD40-2. 
If anyone around the Nashville/Murfreesboro area has G-scale and/or is interested in starting a club, let me know. It would be great to do things with the Crossville guys on occasion too.\
-Will 






Well, if you're ever in Crossville on a Saturday, ask for Brandon, and I'll introduce you to some of the other members and such.. I'm always up to running trains with others too since I don't have a g-scale layout of my own.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Well Brandon we'll have to change that. Once I finish my layout you are more than welcome to visit and run your trains. It will be no less than 20 ft. diameter curves and less than 2% grade as well as clearanced for any scale of G-scale. Once I figure out how to post pics I'll put a pic of the design up.









-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pix are easy if you have a hosting site, I use Flickr. 

BTW, there are two more shows coming to Nashvegas, the weekends of 10 January and 14 February......


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

10th of January and 14th of February??? Wow, I want to go!!! lol Where can I get info about these shows? Does G.A.T.S come to Nashville anymore? I'd like to attend both so let me know Spule ^^ Thanks!

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The February show is the "World's Greatest Hobby" show, it will be at the convention centre there downtown. $10 

The next weekend show is going to be at Memorial, it is the former GATS show, whatever it is called, Great Train Expo or the like. $7 

Did you make it to the TCA show? I ran into one other MLS member there....


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 
Don't forget the Southeast Garden Railroad Show coming to Dalton, GA (just across the border into Georgia on I-75) in just 4 months! It has vendors, banquet w/door-prizes, clinics, live steam track, club layouts, and self-guided layout tours. This is just like a mini-convention! You can e-mail the promoter, David Roberts, at [email protected] to get on the mailing list for newsletters regarding the show. Feel free to contact me offline for any specific questions. Hope to see y'all in May!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I will also send out flyers for the Southeast Garden Railroad Show and the Heart of America Garden Railroad show to anyone who is interested in taking them to a train show to spread the word. Just eamil me at [email protected] hotmail.com and give me an address for me to send them to you. Thanks in advance. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....ops, and the narrow gauge convention in GA in February.....good time to be in the Southeast! 

http://www.themontgomerys.info/narrowgaugemeet/Welcome.html


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, I'll be at all of them most likely. Yessir Spule, I was at the show. I gave Chris Schultz some business because I feel it's important to show G-scale some support. He was the biggest G-scale vendor, the only one really. Noone else had much but it was still a great show.

-Will


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Spule, I got the info now: 

The Great Train Expo 
Nashville Municipal Auditorium 
417 4th Avenue North, Nashville, TN 37201 
Saturday & Sunday, January 10-11, 2009 
10:00 AM to 4:00 PM 

(and) 

 World's Greatest Hobby on Tour 
February 14 & 15, 2009 
Nashville Convention Center, Nashville, TN 
Admission for the World’s Greatest Hobby on Tour is $10 for adults and kids 16 and under are FREE. The family fun is from 10:00am to 6:00pm on Saturday and 10:00am to 5:00pm on Sunday.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Garrett, thnks for the head up on the narrow gage convention at Pine Mountain Ga, 
I live close by and will be sure to try and make it. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Sure thing Dave, just saw your ad on page 7 of the new Garden Railways. 

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 01/06/2009 3:37 AM
Thanks for the info guys, I'll be at all of them most likely. Yessir Spule, I was at the show. I gave Chris Schultz some business because I feel it's important to show G-scale some support. He was the biggest G-scale vendor, the only one really. Noone else had much but it was still a great show.

-Will 




Will-

I almost bought some Pola stuff from him, but bought some Piko stuff from another vendor. He did have a nice selection of US outline stuff.

We all plan to go early on Sat, do not forget the football game later in the day.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds great Garrett, thanks for the heads up ^^ 

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I may have three friends with me, one worked with you in your training days on CSXT.... 

Not sure if the wife will send any kids with me tho, I may take the oldest if she wants to go (and not get bored in an hour).


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, who was it that worked with me in my training days? That was 10 years ago lol


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
The Georgia Garden Railway Society's Banquet will be held on Friday, May 1, at 7:00 p.m. Tickets are $25.00 per person which includes your meal, a speaker and door prizes. For Tickets send a check made out to GGRS along with a self addressed stamped envelope to F. Tidd/Banquet Tickets, 3540 Cove Creek Court, Cumming, GA 30040.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 01/07/2009 11:40 PM
Wow, who was it that worked with me in my training days? That was 10 years ago lol


PM sent.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry Garrett, I was not able to go. I could not mark off or they would have taken a week's pay as per new Engineer's Agreement. (Thanks BLE...) But I do plan on going to World's Greatest Hobby as now I am being forced back out onto the road marking off won't be a problem as far as guarentee goes. I'll be running the Bruceton Subdivision so make sure to go railfanning over there and hopefully I'll see ya ^^

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry, you did not miss a thing. A rather disappointing show for even the HO guys that went with me. 

I came back having spent $36, only $10 was mine. The rest was a friend, $1 went for some AF track, and $25 did go for a restored 1957 AF Atlantic, the only deal I could find!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

GARRETT!!! lol I will be going to the World's Greatest Hobby show in Nashville on Saturday and I ran into Jeffro and he says you guys are going as well. I hope to see you there this time, I definately will be going since I put in 2 personal days just for this but the show I'm really looking forward to is the Southeast Garden Railroad Show in GA May1-2. What do you think my chances are of meeting Charles Ro there? lol


-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Will- 

Glad you ran into Jeffro. I saw him Sunday without a hat, he was really putting the "fro" in Jeffro..... 

Yes, we have a large crew going, about ten I can name alone right now. I have a list of who all is at this show (vendors/exhibitors) and did not see Charlie Ro. We did count about empty 20 booths, but that was over a month ago. 

Hope it is a good show, and hope to see you there. Look for Jeffro and I should be around, would be nice to put a face with a name.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Will & Garrett, 
Be sure to check out http://www.segrs.com/ for complete info on the Southeast Garden Railroad Show May 1-2 in Dalton, GA. Banquet, layout tours (ON SUNDAY MAY 3), live steam, clinics, club displays, and lots of LARGE SCALE VENDORS! Looking forward to the show! See y'all there!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted- 

Looks interesting, and close enough to the house that maybe I can get down there for a day. 

Thanks-


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

It was nice to meet you finally Garrett. ^^ I was a little bummed about the lack of G-scale and USA Trains product especially but I did love the MTH booth. It was nice seeing Triplex in person. The GG-1 was playing country music while going around the tracks... Bad DCS! lol I did pick up a few nice DVDs though, one of which Thomas got me by surprise. A 5-disc Conrail Hot Spots DVD woohoo! And 2 Pentrex BigBoy DVDs. All-in-all it was a good day.

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Likewise Will- I guess you guys made it to Green Frog? I missed the Triplex at MTH, was too busy looking at their prewar tinplate repops, another passion of mine, I guess. 

For what you are looking for, you are going to have to get out of Nashville. 

Ted, do you have a vendor/mfgr list for this show in GA? Would like to know before commiting to the 2.5 (five round) hour drive....


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, 
The vendor list keeps changing as some are added and some drop out. Check www.segrs.com regularly, as new info and newsletters are posted there. You can certainly keep up to date at the website. When it get closer (about 30 days from the show I've been told and believe it or not, we are getting close to that) the list of vendors will be posted. Be assured that there will be large scale vendors at the show!


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Well Garrett, I was finally accepted into the NGRS after lying on their application to test your theory. I said I had a layout and kazaam! I was in... After all these years, I see what the hangup was. 

The elusive NGRS: 
Well after years of tag I have finally been able to contact you guys. My 
first attempt was back in the Hickory Hollow days 10 years ago or so. I filled 
out and submitted the slip for garnering information twice but was never met 
with a response. Last July I filled out an application on the main website for 
joining and got a forwarded e-mail about a meeting at a member's house. Since 
the e-mail didn't officially specify whether or not I was accepted I just 
disregarded it and never saw another e-mail since. Is this normal or am I 
trying to join at the wrong times? 

-Will 

This is now on their site.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad it is not just me......I have contacted members and even their officers and even talked with one in person when I bought something off of him. Like you, I tried joining (100 Oaks days) and was actually told NOT to by one of the members. 

I really do not know what NGRS's problem is.....they worked to promote the hobby in the storefronts?

PS....give it a few months, and let me know if it is worth trying to join again.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Garrett, methinks we should just start our own lol. I'm not sure we could conjure a whole slew of members unless we made it multiscale though. I do know several O-scale guys who would join.

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

We are on the same page again....


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Garrett, NGRS is dead. They said they are now an "informal group with no charter, no rules or regulations" but said I was welcome to come to any posted event. I'm going to try for possibly multiscale. See what kind of support I can garner. 

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There already is a multi scale club here in Nashville, CVMR. 

Best if you PM me....


----------

